# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Vote for the Photo for August

## John Clare

Please vote for your choice for photo of the month August 2009.  In the vote, choose the number that corresponds to the photos listed below.

*1 (Great Plains Toad - Bufo cognatus - Johnny O. Farnen):
*


*2 (**African Bullfrog -* *Pyxicephalus adspersus - JACE):
*


*3 (African Bullfrog - Pyxicephalus adspersus - Mayor Newton):



**4 (Gulf Coast Toad - Bufo nebulifer - Madeve):



**5 (White's Dumpy Treefrog (aka Dumper!) - Litoria caerulea - Chris / Into):



**6 (Big Eyed Treefrog, Mr. Smalls - Leptopelis vermiculatus - JCLee):
**
*

----------

